# Planning a trip to Somerville. Few questions?



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

I know most everyone that fishes the lake with success is pretty tight lipped about it so it's hard to find out what's really going on over there, but I want to fish some new water. Don't have state of the art electronics as I just haven't been able to upgrade from my older technology, but I've got a good map and my navionics app so I believe I can find some fish just applying good fishing knowledge. Just have a couple questions before I head over there as it's still a new lake to me.

1. Is there anywhere better to launch a 21' center console from than Lake Somerville Marina? This is the closest ramp to me coming from Tomball.

2. Are there any crazy obstructions anywhere that I need to look out for?

As always thank you guys and any general knowledge of the lake that you may be willing to share is always appreciated.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Welch Park is another ramp. I seen 1 truck and Trailer at Birch SP this past sunday. May wanna call and see if theyre open for launch.

2. Big Creek â€œPolesâ€. Was a old marina that was ruined back in 2014(i think it was). Poles are barely below the surface. Buoy markers are there to give you a heads up. Also a large â€œRockâ€ between Rocky Creek and the stumps around Pecan Lakes. Buoy markers are off a tad on the rock- if you have navionics it shows all this. If not PM me and ill send you screen shots of these locations and can help narrow down where to fish. Im out there 2-3x during the week and 1 day a weekend.

Somerville is a wonderful lake and fishes well - good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I've seen Jason Mochala posting some great action over there for white bass the few weeks. Jeff Freidrich has also fished it some recently. Jeff can probably give you the launch information you're looking for. He's at Fishing Addiction Guide Service.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Hoggwilde I sent you a PM if you don't mind. Billy thank you as well. I'll get in touch with them and check on the launch situation.

Mike


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

PM sent.
That will help you.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I normally lauch from Welch park. Normally a lot fewer idiots launching there. Also its best for south wind loading and has slide in walkway between ramp for loading older folks/kids. 

When you leave ramp at welch go straight out at least 100 yards. There are rock formations coming out that dont really show on maps. Stay out until around the point. 

There is really two main spots folks fish for whites/hybrids. Sandbar just south of welch and west of rocky creek. There are some rocks that do stick out by rocky creek but they normally have markers there. Sometimes its good by dam too. 

You can go to p&w for coords of some crappie trees. 

When are you planning on going? Morning bite is best now that its so hot.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Y'all are really tempting me to do Somerville.... It's been on my list several years but it's really hard to drive by crappie to go catch crappie....
I've heard of that growing rock but haven't marked it on my gps..... With it being a big danger do one of you mind putting the cords up for it?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Maaan. I bet you could catch crappie in the ditch on the side of the road!



silentkilla said:


> Y'all are really tempting me to do Somerville.... It's been on my list several years but it's really hard to drive by crappie to go catch crappie....


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info GoFish. Tons of help bud.

Deerslayer I was thinking about Welch since its closer to where I was looking at fishing, and it looks like you can get to anywhere on the lake pretty quick. I plan on being there early saturday to try to beat the temps for as long as I can.

If Silentkilla shows up I'm just gonna follow him as close as I can and try to grab a few of the fish that are jumping into his boat as he drives by. They already know the result is inevitable.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

In for any knowledge. I have a place where Big Creek enters the lake. I've only kayaked fished but I haven't got a bite yet. 

I guess I am too used to salt fishing where at least the hard heads are always there.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Was out today.. guys be careful around Rocky Creek SP. we got a floater!









Whitebass won the participation award for the day. Only a few hybrids showed themselves. Every cast from 6-8pm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

silentkilla said:


> Y'all are really tempting me to do Somerville.... It's been on my list several years but it's really hard to drive by crappie to go catch crappie....
> 
> I've heard of that growing rock but haven't marked it on my gps..... With it being a big danger do one of you mind putting the cords up for it?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

The rocks at welch that denimdeerslayer is mention is here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a headache waiting to happen if someone isn't paying attention. That's a good looking screen of fish there. Hopefully I can find a pile or two Saturday when we get out there.

Mike


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

Went yesterday and the crappie had lock jaw. Only managed 3. I think it's due to that they are releasing water still. Saturday a week ago when me and my wife went they had the gates closed and working on them. That day we caught a one man limit. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the report Daniel. Gonna go try some white & hybrids in the morning and will probably go give the crappie a shot at least for a little while before we get off the water.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hoggwilde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Maaan. I bet you could catch crappie in the ditch on the side of the road!


L....O.....L


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Mike S. 11 said:


> If Silentkilla shows up I'm just gonna follow him as close as I can and try to grab a few of the fish that are jumping into his boat as he drives by. They already know the result is inevitable.


L......O......L


----------

